
Fast.com, a New Tool to Check Your Internet Speed - lalmachado
https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/now-available-globally-fast-com-a-new-tool-to-check-your-internet-speed
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11722775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11722775).

------
cletusw
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11722775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11722775)
?

------
Log1x
That HTML markup is pretty cringe-worthy.

~~~
RussianCow
Could you elaborate? Looks pretty clean to me. Not that the HTML of the page
really matters.

~~~
andrethegiant
Maybe he was referring to that TODO comment that was left in before the
closing body tag.

